# Look Ma, no hands!



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2011)

Look Ma, no hands! Yeehaw!































More  Bugs Porn | Up Close with Nature


----------



## StringThing (Nov 18, 2011)

Shouldn't this have a NSFW tag?  

Awesome shots!


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 18, 2011)

Penis envy? hahaha 
Awesome shots Orion, how much do your models charge? I bet you can make a mint in the Dutch fetish market with these! 

On a more serious note, try putting them forward to National Geographic with a little write up on each breed of insect. You might get lucky!


----------



## gummibear (Nov 18, 2011)

these are great, and even the title makes it better, lol


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 18, 2011)

I love 1 and 3.  You are the bug master, no wait the bug whisperer...


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 18, 2011)

awesome shots! And a amusing #1 and title! That looks painful!


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Nov 18, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> awesome shots! And a amusing #1 and title! That looks painful!



I don't knoww, I get the feeling that the little fella is really enjoying himself 

Great shots as always Orion!!!


----------



## onerugrat (Nov 18, 2011)

Im strangely turned on right now.:lmao:

Great shots!

What macro ya using?

I love the colors on flies, and he's got a choke hold!


----------



## ghache (Nov 18, 2011)

PR0N!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 18, 2011)

BUG P0RN! :O That's awesome!


----------



## photobykelly (Nov 18, 2011)

These are great, love it...lol


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Shouldn't this have a NSFW tag?
> 
> Awesome shots!


 


Futurelight said:


> Penis envy? hahaha
> Awesome shots Orion, how much do your models charge? I bet you can make a mint in the Dutch fetish market with these!
> 
> On a more serious note, try putting them forward to National Geographic with a little write up on each breed of insect. You might get lucky!


 


gummibear said:


> these are great, and even the title makes it better, lol


 


shootermcgavin said:


> I love 1 and 3.  You are the bug master, no wait the bug whisperer...


 


cgipson1 said:


> awesome shots! And a amusing #1 and title! That looks painful!


 


pathoulihan1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


onerugrat said:


> Im strangely turned on right now.:lmao:
> 
> Great shots!
> 
> ...


 


ghache said:


> PR0N!


 


TenaciousTins said:


> BUG P0RN! :O That's awesome!


 


photobykelly said:


> These are great, love it...lol




Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated 

 Futurelight - thanks for the suggestion. I might try that!

  onerugrat - all shot with a 40D, MP-E65, MT-24EX twin flash and Concave Diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow...that first guy....he's quite the cocksman...


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Wow...that first guy....he's quite the cocksman...



Thanks Derrel. LOL.


----------

